# Peak MTB6 Six Hour Race at Green Mountain Trails



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 24, 2014)

A couple weekends ago I rode at Green Mountain Trails for the first time during the six hour race held there.  Although they were short on volunteers, and the weather took a turn for the worse during the second half of the day, the trails really shined.  They have been expanding and improving their network.  I'd recommend a stop there for anyone doing a mountain biking tour in Vermont.  

The folks from GMT indicated they are planning three races for next year: a traditional cross country race, another six hour sufferfest, and an enduro race.  

There is alot of climbing, but it is manageable with ample switchbacks.

If you catch it on the right weekend, they also serve soup in the stone cabin at the top of the mountain.


Here's the full write-up:  http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2014/09/green-mountain-trails-and-fourth-lap.html


----------

